# Cách Làm Sạch Đệm Đơn Giản



## Serena (10/1/19)

Giải pháp giúp vệ sinh nệm thật đúng cách, đơn giản và không mất quá nhiều thời gian, công sức của bạn.​​Có một giấc ngủ ngon là vô cùng quan trọng để được khoẻ mạnh cả về tinh thần lẫn thể chất, và giường nệm sạch là chìa khoá đảm bảo để có một giấc ngủ ngon và sức khoẻ tốt. Làm thế nào để vệ sinh giường nệm đúng cách, các mẹo sau của TATANA sẽ giúp bạn biết Cách Làm Sạch Đệm Đơn Giản và thực hiện việc đó thật dễ dàng nhé!​​Theo nghiên cứu của Phòng Y học về giấc ngủ tại Đại học Harvard, giấc ngủ sâu và đều đặn rất quan trọng cho việc học tập, trí nhớ và sức khoẻ tổng thể, trong khi sự thiếu ngủ có thể dẫn đến nguy cơ cao hơn về các bệnh mãn tính, cũng như làm suy giảm thời gian đánh giá và phản ứng. Do vậy, làm sạch đệm có thể ảnh hưởng quan trọng tới chất lượng cuộc sống của bạn! Sau đây là vài mẹo làm sạch đệm và chăn ga gối hữu ích.​​Nếu như các vết bẩn, mùi khó chịu và bụi bặm là hệ quả tất yếu của việc dùng đệm hằng ngày, thì việc làm sạch đệm thường xuyên có thể giảm thiểu các vấn đề này. Để giữ đệm luôn sạch, hãy nhớ thực hiện những điều sau:​​*1. Hút bụi nệm (đệm):*​Hút bụi cả 2 mặt đệm mỗi tháng 1 lần. Hút bụi cho đệm sẽ giúp loại bỏ bụi bặm, những thứ có thể gây dị ứng và kích ứng cho da bạn. Nếu có thể, hãy phơi hong tấm đệm của bạn vài tháng 1 lần bằng cách mang và dựng ra ngoài trời nắng. Làm như vậy sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa tích tụ ẩm mốc và loại bỏ hết các mùi khó chịu. Bạn cũng có thể phơi hong đệm khi thay chăn ra gối trải giường. Sau khi thu tấm ga, đợi vài phút để tấm đệm được “thở”. Tốt nhất là mở cửa sổ để có thêm không khí trong lành và ánh nắng mặt trời.​​_



_
_Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Tatana_​​*2. Làm sạch vết bẩn trên nệm:*​Tẩy sạch vết bẩn trên đệm dường như là một việc không dễ dàng, dưới đây là một vài mẹo xử lý nhiều loại vết bẩn mà bạn có thể tham khảo. Trước khi bắt đầu, bạn nhớ kiểm tra bất kì hướng dẫn nào trên đệm – bao gồm cả kí hiệu giặt là – và không dùng quá nhiều nước hay các dạng chất loại bỏ vết bẩn từ đệm.​​Đối với các vết bẩn thông thường hoặc không rõ nguyên nhân, hãy làm sạch đệm với dạng chất tẩy chiết xuất từ tinh chất cam chanh, hoặc pha loãng với một dung dịch nước rửa chén bát như Vim chẳng hạn. Phun dung dịch lên vết bẩn và chờ 5 -10 phút. Thấm liên tục để hút hết lượng dung dịch thừa, nhớ là đừng dùng quá nhiều nước.​​_



_
_Nệm Lò Xo Túi Tatana Hana Luxe_​
Đối với vết máu hay vết nước tiểu, đầu tiên hãy thử đổ một ít nước oxy già lên vùng bị bẩn. Thấm vết bẩn bằng một miếng vải sạch ngay sau đó. Nếu không thấy có hiệu quả, thì đổ một ít nước giặt lên trực tiếp vết bẩn. Như vậy sẽ giúp phá vỡ kết cấu protein trong vết bẩn. Chà mạnh vết bẩn. Nhớ giặt vết máu trong nước lạnh, vì nước nóng sẽ càng làm vết bẩn bám chắc hơn.​​Đối với những vết bẩn đặc biệt cứng đầu, hãy thử bôi muối nở (baking soda) sau xà phòng giặt. Đợi cho baking soda ngấm, có thể để qua đêm, rồi dùng máy hút bụi đối với vùng bị bẩn vào ngày hôm sau.​​*3. Vệ sinh chăn ga gối:*​Vệ sinh chăn drap gối thường cũng dễ như giặt quần áo, dù vậy bạn cần đặc biệt lưu ý các kí hiệu giặt là trên chăn, ga hay vỏ gối để đảm bảo không làm co, dây bẩn hay làm hỏng chăn ga gối của bạn. Nhớ giặt ga giường và vỏ gối khoảng mỗi tuần một lần, còn chăn thì một lần mỗi tháng.​​Nhìn chung, sẽ tốt hơn nên xử lý vết bẩn trên chăn ga gối trước khi cho vào máy giặt. Một loại nước giặt đơn giản cũng sẽ giải quyết hầu hết vết bẩn – như OMO Matic, có thể dễ dàng chấm nước giặt tẩy lên vết bẩn và đợi khoảng 5 -10 phút trước khi bắt đầu giặt.​​_



_
_Chăn Drap Tatana_
​Đối với nhiều vết bẩn phức tạp, nên dùng thuốc tẩy chuyên dụng. Bạn hãy nhớ đọc kĩ hướng dẫn trên sản phẩm và làm theo mọi chỉ dẫn để có kết quả tốt nhất.Hãy chắc chắn thực hiện đúng kí hiệu giặt giũ trên mác chăn ga gối của bạn.​​Xem xét việc giặt chăn ga gối với nước giặt đặc biệt chuyên dành cho da nhạy cảm nếu bạn hay bất kì ai trong gia đình có da nhạy cảm và dễ bị dị ứng.Không nên giặt ga trải đệm với nước nóng, vì sẽ càng làm các vết bẩn khó đi hết hơn.​​Đối với chăn dày, chăn lông, chăn bông, nhớ giặt trong máy có khoang lồng giặt đủ to để đủ chỗ chuyển động. Điều này có thể có nghĩa là bạn cần tìm một nơi nào đó rộng hơn để giặt những thứ này!​​Như với mọi vết bẩn, bất cứ thứ gì dây ra chăn drap gối nệm của bạn đều có thể dễ làm sạch hơn nhiều nếu được xử lý sớm: làm sạch ngay khi mới dấy bẩn sẽ đem lại kết quả tốt nhất.​​_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

